# Fantasy Baseball 2008



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

lets get some more teams..... there has to be a little more interest. it is a roto league for NodakOutdoors, it is on Yahoo. tator is the commish, he can post the league info.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

NO ONE LIKES ROTO LEAGUES.

Max innings pitched sucks as well.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought it was fun...speak for yourself.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

haha, I thought it was a great time last year too, we had a lot of interest and assume it will be another great year again this year.

Here's the info for the league, hopefully we can get the guys who were in it last year all back.

PLEASE ONLY SIGN UP IF YOU PLAN ON WATCHING YOUR TEAM THE WHOLE YEAR AND CAN PAY ENOUGH ATTENTION TO THE LEAGUE TO BE COMPETITIVE!!!!!!! TATOR NEEDS COMPETITION AS HE IS THE 2 TIME DEFENDING NODAK OUTDOOR FANTASY BASEBALL CHAMPION!!!! BRING IT ON PEOPLE!!

Just go to yahoo sports and sign up your team with the league ID # and the password stated below.

Settings

Setting Value

League ID#: 46655 
League Name: Nodak Outdoors 2007 
Password: nodak 
Custom League URL: http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com ... alinablows 
Season Type: Full 
Draft Type: Live Draft 
Draft Time: Thu Mar 13 9:00pm CDT [ Add to My Calendar ] 
Max Teams: 15 
Scoring Type: Rotisserie 
Player Universe: All baseball 
Max Moves: No maximum 
Max Trades: No maximum 
Trade Reject Time: 2 
Trade End Date: August 17, 2008 
Waiver Time: 2 days 
Can't Cut List Provider: Yahoo! Sports 
Trade Review: Commissioner 
Post Draft Players: Follow Waiver Rules 
Max Games Played: 162 
Max Innings Pitched: 1200 
Weekly Deadline: Daily - Tomorrow 
Start Scoring on: Monday, Mar 24 
Roster Positions: C, 1B, 2B, 3B, SS, CI, MI, OF, OF, OF, OF, Util, SP, SP, RP, RP, P, P, P, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, DL, DL 
Stat Categories: R, HR, RBI, SB, AVG, W, SV, K, ERA, WHIP


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Tator said:


> League Name: Nodak Outdoors 2007


Proof you don't need to be intelligent enough to attend Duke to be a fan of Duke.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

ooooooooo OUCH! :box:........... :lol:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

holmsvc said:


> NO ONE LIKES ROTO LEAGUES.
> 
> Max innings pitched sucks as well.


I too would rather a head to head league oh well, roto is OK

I understand the necessary evil of max innnings pitched or else pitching as a whole is worthless, I bet I can pitch more innings and get more strikeouts and wins than you can....to hell with ERA and WHIP


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

OK fellers, got a spot or 2 left for this league.

Gonna be very competitive from the people who we have in there as of now, should be a fun year!!

Tator


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Alright, Draft is this Thursday night!!!! hopefully most can be there, we have room for a couple more teams, so if ya wanna join up, GET ON THE WAGON!!!!!!!!!

couple more teams and we're set

draft this thursday night 8 pm

Tator


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Let us not forget, draft is TOMORROW Thursday at 8 pm

we still have room for 1 or possibly couple more, sign up if ya need

Tator


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

DRAFT IS AT 9 PM TONIGHT, 9 BELLS

9 BELLS

anyone else wanna join, got room, we already have 11


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

What's the deal here. Do I have to pay 10 bucks to see if my guys did anything day to day? Or I'm I just an idiot? If I seriously have to pay money to simply see what my guys did each day... That's stupid.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep, that's how it works if you want to see real time stats.

I run my CDM league thru yahoo stats, so I buy it and it shows it for all my teams anyways. Otherwise, in your case, You have to wait until the next day to see your stats from the previous day.

sucks, but unless you want to anti up the money. I guess that's how they make their money???? stick it to the man

Tator


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I will find a way around this. :******:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, if you're a cheap *** like me www.livesportstracker.com will do it for you. It's not perfect and you have to fill out your roster, but I don't think I even have 10 bucks to give yahoo if I wanted to.


----------

